# Radhanschuhe - Größenunterschiede??



## lara79 (6. November 2009)

Ich hab gerade in der Bucht ein paar Winterhandschuhe von Gore entdeckt. Allerdings für Männer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ich weiß nicht ob es Größenunterschiede zwischen Männer- und Frauengrößen gibt, kennt sich evtl. jemand aus?? Die Handschuhe habe Größe M (7), ich trage eigentlich acht und weiß nicht ob sie passen könnten.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. November 2009)

ja, gibt unterschiede . trage gr. 6 - was eig. schon kindergrösse ist - bei roeckl , gore , fox und pearl izumi .. habe kleine , schmale hände ... wenn du maße brauchst - handrücken oder so , sag bescheid ! gut´nacht , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)

glaube nicht, dass es bei den Handschuhgrößen "Männer" und "Frauengrößen" gibt. Ich hatte schon viele unterschiedliche Handschuhe, sowohl Männer- als auch Frauenmodelle, und hab eigentlich immer Größe 7.5 oder 8. Der einzige Unterschied sind unterschiedliche Schnittführungen und Polsterungen je nach Hersteller. 

Ach ja... und die Lady-Modelle gibt es meistens in kleineren Größen (ähnlich wie bei den Lady-Bikes  )


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. November 2009)

Ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen: Trage eigentlich immer 8 oder M, egal welche Marke. Ladieshandschuhe sind allerdings bei gleicher Größe schmaler an den Fingern.


----------



## Warnschild (7. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> glaube nicht, dass es bei den Handschuhgrößen "Männer" und "Frauengrößen" gibt. Ich hatte schon viele unterschiedliche Handschuhe, sowohl Männer- als auch Frauenmodelle, und hab eigentlich immer Größe 7.5 oder 8. Der einzige Unterschied sind unterschiedliche Schnittführungen und Polsterungen je nach Hersteller.
> 
> Ach ja... und die Lady-Modelle gibt es meistens in kleineren Größen (ähnlich wie bei den Lady-Bikes  )


 

Also, hab kürzlich irgendwo (weiß nicht mehr, welcher Hersteller) in der Größentabelle nachgesehen, da entsprach das Herren-S bspw. dem Damen-M etc.: Alles eine Größe versetzt. 

Aber: Die Hersteller haben fast alle irgendwo eine Größentabelle, wo man mit dem Handumfang recht gut entscheiden kann. Allerdings sind Breite der Handschuhe und Fingerlängen doch recht unterschiedlich, da ist Anprobieren immer noch die beste Variante. 

Hab meine Handschuhe aber fast alle online gekauft (günstige eBay-Schnäppchen) und bin damit - nach ein paar Größenrecherchen auf Hersteller- und Händlerseiten - immer auch gut beraten gewesen. 

Übrigens hat mir hierbei ein Händler die (Winter-)Windstopperhandschuhe von Ziehner statt der teureren Röckl-Variante empfohlen: Er meinte, sie seien besser verarbeitet, besser geschnitten, "feinfühliger" und dazu auch noch günstiger. Fiel mir nur so ein, probiert hab ichs nicht, weil ich damals kurz darauf andere bekam.


----------



## mangolassi (7. November 2009)

ich schließ mich warnschlid an: die S M L Größen können schon unterschiedlich sein, die 7 8 9 Größen sollten gleich sein, aber neuerdings scheinen DH Handschuhe von 661, ONeal und co immer kleiner zu werden, mir sind teilweise 9 schon echt knapp obwohl mir bei Roeckl und Gore 8 passen und bei MX-Handschuhen Männer-S
am besten du findest einen Gore-Händler und probierst
Handumfang 19 cm übrigens, aber lange Finger zum Vergleich


----------



## trek 6500 (8. November 2009)

...ja , und die lady handschuhe haben auch unter garantie viele schöne schnörkelchen und blümchen ... und sind fein in pink , lila und türkis gehalten .. rot ev. noch , wenn man glück hat ....


----------



## apoptygma (11. November 2009)

Schließe mich da auch an:

S/M/L und so sind bei Männlein und Weiblein unrterschiedlich. Ich habe sowohl Männer S Handschuhe als auch Damen L (Specialized, die sehr klein bauen wie ich find)

Ansonsten trag ich zwischen 8 und 8,5.


----------



## swe68 (11. November 2009)

Ich habe immer und überall 7,5 (finde das mal  - ist irgendwie immer ausverkauft), egal ob Männer- oder Frauenhandschuhe. Ich habe ein Paar Frauen-Bikehandschuhe, sonst nur Männer-Handschuhe.


----------

